# Full Suspension or Hardtail?



## mrbikerboy73 (25 May 2015)

Just curious as to riders preferences. Sorry if this has been done before!


----------



## Drago (25 May 2015)

Depends on budget, type of bike and terrain .


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 May 2015)

Both


----------



## Yellow Saddle (25 May 2015)

Horses for courses.


----------



## screenman (25 May 2015)

One or more of each.


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2015)

As an all rounder, a hardtail.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (25 May 2015)

Hard tail with front suspension.
{ Not listed in the options.}
If you ride on Essex roads you will know why.


----------



## MontyVeda (25 May 2015)

since my old MTB spends most of its time on tarmac... I've remained fully rigid. I guess it's more of an urban bike by today's standards.


----------



## drummerbod (25 May 2015)

Do you mean if money was no object?


----------



## drummerbod (25 May 2015)

DEFENDER01 said:


> Hard tail with front suspension.
> { Not listed in the options.}
> If you ride on Essex roads you will know why.



I thought a hardtail was a front suspension only bike.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (25 May 2015)

drummerbod said:


> I thought a hardtail was a front suspension only bike.


You could be right.
Or you can get a hard tail with front suspension
Or a hard tail with rigid front forks.
Excuse me i am just being silly now { must lay off the cheese for a while.}


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2015)

DEFENDER01 said:


> Or a hard tail with rigid front forks


That's a rigid


----------



## Kevoffthetee (25 May 2015)

As I don't throw myself off hills or go very fast down steep track, I have no need for a full susser.

For that reason I'd opt for a hardtail but if there was never a need for chunky tyres then a CX'er would be my choice


----------



## DEFENDER01 (25 May 2015)

Crackle said:


> That's a rigid


Rigid is not listed.


----------



## Trull (26 May 2015)

I bought a Spesh Stumpjumper… hardtail, wish I'd bought a full susser. But then I live at the foot of the Cairngorms.. and they are proper gnarly! YMMV.


----------



## Motozulu (26 May 2015)

HT is the better all rounder, but then you say 'what HT?' long travel or XC?

I'd say both tbf. Then you are covered. I mean a F/S and a good long travel HT when I say both, BTW. XC HT's are so limited as to make them useless, unless XC is all you do.


----------

